# Radio



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking to buy a new pair of radios for training. Anyone had good experience with certain brands. I see each mfg has about 10 different models.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Why buy new? I bought 3 Motorola Spirits a few years back new and then a couple years later found that there were loads of them for sale on e bay at a big savings.


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

long term 
buy the pro motorola series in the upper freq uhf
can find on e-bay for 200.00 pair and up ( worth the money )
cp200,ht750 or older ht 1000
they are all programable
have them programed to the fsr bands
The frequencies utilized by FRS (Family Radio Service) are:

Channel Frequency 
1 462.5625 
2 462.5875 
3 462.6125 
4 462.6375 
5 462.6625 
6 462.6875 
7 462.7125 
8 467.5625 
9 467.5875 
10 467.6125 
11 467.6375 
12 467.6625 
13 467.6875 
14 467.7125 

then any one who joins into your trainning group who has one of the cheaper small radios
can jur change there radio to your freq

Mark


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

chelseadog said:


> long term
> buy the pro motorola series in the upper freq uhf
> can find on e-bay for 200.00 pair and up ( worth the money )
> cp200,ht750 or older ht 1000
> ...



I can attest that Mark is "the man" re radios!

If you go with the less expensive FRS radios, my experience has been that it is best to use the same brand radio as your training partners. FRS Motorolas sometimes do not "play nice" with other brands (e.g. midland, cobra)

Jeff


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Whats the advantage of UHF vs VHF in the motorola units?


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

Bob
The main advantage of UHF operation is that there is less chance of interference. One of the more common problems with wireless operation is interference between wireless systems. Since there are considerably fewer UHF wireless systems in use at present, the chances of this type of interference are reduced. (police,fire ETC use this band width) However, this problem can generally be avoided in VHF systems by properly selecting operating frequencies.

also the UHF ( ultra High Freq ) cost more to produce for the same product
keeping people who are looking at cost away from using this band width


the FCC has Given approval for the FRS (Family Radio Service) to be used with out a liscence
under a certain watt to limit distance 

with that in mind there would be no differents since you would be held to the public FRS band width 

you would just have nice clear sounding radios that could talk to the cheaper radios


Mark


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

My experience with UHF is that there is less interference than with the old 39mhz radios my agency used to have. We used to use 453.300 for commo, and still got interference from Baltimore City PD 80 mi distant as the crow flies and also from Philly PD over 100 miles away(esp when there was bad weather approaching). My agency switched to 800mhz trunked raidos a couple of years back and there is no interference there presently. I only get interference on my Motorola Spirit 150mhz GMRS units when the local school us calling kids to the busses on the ones that they use.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I have 6 Motorola VL50s. They are UHF, and great!!!!! Tough, clear and easy to use. They are just under $150 each, but they they are much nicer than the Talkabout types.


----------

